# Xbox one HDMI to rca converter sound but no picture



## Tattoosbygonzo (Jun 23, 2015)

I have an old projector TV (even though it says hdtv on it I don't believe it) and I'm attempting to hook my xbox one up to it. I tried using an HDMI to rca converter but it either comes in a black and white picture, or if I turn resolution down it gives no picture but just sound. Help please I'm so infuriated with this at this point I've wasted so much money


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Make and model number of the TV and adapter?


----------



## Tattoosbygonzo (Jun 23, 2015)

Rca R52WH74 and its baitaihem HDMI to av converter


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Several things to note here:

1) Typical rear projection model TV which were around before HDMI. Typical supported resolutions are 480P and 1080i. 

2) Most HDMI devices use/enforce HDCP and many converters, especially cheap models, don't sync properly.

3) While it should work, composite video (ie: Yellow RCA) is the lowest possible quality connection. Resolution and quality is below DVD (ie: 480P). 

I'd suggest a different brand/model converter.


----------



## Tattoosbygonzo (Jun 23, 2015)

It is 1080i however I've seen people use the same converter on tube TVs. I tried using a HDMI to rca cable and it didn't work. Would HDMI to component cable (green blue yellow red white) possibly work?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No.

HDMI is a digital signal. Composite (yellow RCA) and Component (red, green, and blue RCA) are both analog. You need an actual device to convert digital to analog. A simple cable will not work.

And just as an FYI: There is more to this than simply finding a resolution in common between the source and the TV. And while the TV supports 1080i, the only source for 1080i would be a cable or SAT box. Broadcast channels are usually 720P or 1080i. The XBox will likely only output 480P, 720P, or 1080P. You would want/need to use the lowest possible option. Next in the chain is the converter. You need to select an resolution on the XBox that the converter will accept as an input. Again, the best option is likely 480P (480P would be 720x480 resolution). The output of the converter, using composite, will likely be 352x240. The TV will then take that input and upscale to meet the lowest supported resolution (again, 720x480). 

Again, yes, it should work. Verify the video config of the XBox. Ensure you are using a resolution supported by the converter. And as I previously noted, most often, when problems like this are encountered, it's a converter issue.


----------

